# Aghios Minas



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*AGHIOS MINAS*, assisted by tug *SUN KENT * passing Tilbury during May 1994.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

She was built 1970 as JANEGA now scrapped.
Gp


----------

